# Dissasembly of Bachman 2-8-0



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone give me some tips on how to remove the boiler and cab from the bachman 2-8-0 thanks. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I posted this on January 09, 2002 at 12:15:10. 
It is how to access the motor, but it will get you there. 
Once off, you can mess with the 4 cab screws and piping. 


While doing some conversion work on one of the new Bachmann 1:20 scale 2-8-0's, I found the motor to be loose on the gearbox. 
This is a new design gearbox mount from Bachmann, and bugs may have inadvertently crept in to the assembly process. 
The following is the procedure I used to adjust this and subsequent units. 
First is the boiler removal, which is about the easiest Bachmann Large-Scale to disassemble to date. 

Disassembly procedure: 

1) Roll engine over on fireman's side, locate forward end of reverse actuating rod under running board where it attaches to the valve gear. 
Remove slot-head screw. NOT MAGNETIC! Don't lose it! 
2) Roll engine onto its wheels. Remove all 4 screws and both smokebox supports (if you try to flex them out of the way, it will scratch the paint). 
3) Roll engine over on it's back. 
4) Remove ashpan (4 small screws). 
5) Remove 4 screws about in the corners of inside of firebox under ashpan. 
6) Remove one screw between cylinders under front truck. 
7) Separate boiler from chassis. Pull motor wires down from boiler to reveal in-line plug. You may unplug for complete separation of boiler from chassis. 

Check motor for tightness to gearbox as outlined below: 

Pull the lower gear cover, 4 screws, and front support bracket on top of frame to gearbox, 2 screws, lift the motor/gearbox off, removed 4 screws on one side and 2 on the other of the gearbox, separate the gearbox halves. The motor screws are located inside the gearbox. I removed the screws, locktited (222) and lubed before re-assembly. 

When re-assembling, make sure the sander pipes from the sandbox on top of boiler fit into holes provided in frame just forward of valve gear support bracket. They may spring backwards and rub on lead driver. 

TOC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave for the info and BTW Greg say hi as helping me to an install. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave you had it down pat on how to disasemble. Every thing is wired up and ready to reinstall. Checked the motor as suggested and every thing fine. Also lubed every thing as long as it was apart. Thanks for the fine instructions. Later RJD


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

I posted this question in the newbie forum earlier, so this is redundant. Do you know if anyone makes a gear upgrade for the 2-8-0? I understand the factory gears are prone to strip.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave one thing you forgot to mention was when removing the motor to make sure the two collar sleeves on the axle are inside the gear cover when reinstalling. I missed that one. Up and running. Later RJD


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tbug on 04/20/2008 5:40 PM
Do you know if anyone makes a gear upgrade for the 2-8-0? I understand the factory gears are prone to strip.




I heard that Berry's Big Trains has a new chassie for the 2-8-0. Check with them for more info though.


----------

